# How much reptisafe?



## mrkeda

Just got my order of reptisafe through the door as its cheaper than buying bottled water and it's safe to say I'm confused...
I've worked it out to 9 drops of reptisafe to 1 liter of water
So that would work out to 36 drops for 4 liters ( the amount I need for the eco brick)

But then It says to add a teaspoon of reptisafe per 5 gallons and can't help but think 36 has gotta be close if not more than a teaspoon for a lot less water :s

So basically my question is HELP!!! lol no erm, how much would you guys recommend using if say I used a 1.5L bottle? 

Also, I know it's possible to use too little reptisafe but can too much be harmful?
Same for the calcium and D3, is it possible to use too little?

Any advise is much appreciated:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Math is *not* my subject :whistling2:, but in any case, I would be inclined to go for the lower dosage.


----------



## Luke

What species are you using it for? Im guessing something that spends time in the water hence why using reptisafe to neutralise the ammonia build up in the water.
Now i might be wrong but Reptisafe is made by Zoo-Med which i think is an american company, and im sure there measurements conflict with our when its not standard ie Teaspoon, Tablespoon etc, they even use a cup as a measurement which confuses us as we question "well what size cup"?? lol

It may well be a UK table spoon per 5 gallons, again the difference between UK and US gallons is different.
To be honest unless your really overdosing on the stuff I cant see it being any harm if you go slightly over. Its like the stuff I used to use in my saltwater marine tank to convert the bacterial levels, the product was called Cycle and with that you couldnt overdose but you could easily under dose (if thats even a word?).


----------



## mrkeda

Using it for an African Bullfrog so it'll be used to moisten up the eco bricks and for his little pool and I'll most likely use it as drinking water for my snake and hamster.

I did notice one the the measurements was a cup lol but it did say in brackets 8 fl.oz

Best redo all my working outs using the US measurements :/


----------



## mrkeda

Just done a recalculation and basing it on a 1.5lt bottle i'm looking at 12 drops using the US measurements compared to the 9 drops for 1lt using the UK measurements. 

12 drops to 1.5lt sounds OK to me I think but I've never used it before so would help a lot if any could verify it for me.


----------



## Luke

Just spoke to someone at my local trusted reptile shop for you and that sounds about right, and even if it were out slightly you wouldnt overdose, to do that your talking using the whole bottle in say a pint of water, so you should be fine with that calculation


----------



## mrkeda

Luke said:


> Just spoke to someone at my local trusted reptile shop for you and that sounds about right, and even if it were out slightly you wouldnt overdose, to do that your talking using the whole bottle in say a pint of water, so you should be fine with that calculation


Sweet, cheers dude:2thumb:


----------



## Galactic Mushroom

I just use aquatize by Exo Terra 2 drops for every liter the stuff lasts forever


----------



## mrkeda

Galactic Mushroom said:


> I just use aquatize by Exo Terra 2 drops for every liter the stuff lasts forever


That seems a bit simpler, when I run out of Reptisafe I'll look at getting some :2thumb:


----------



## Galactic Mushroom

Yeah mate I have some old 2 liter water bottles I just fill it up and add 4 drops and then add it to my coco bricks or in there water bowls


----------



## mrkeda

Galactic Mushroom said:


> Yeah mate I have some old 2 liter water bottles I just fill it up and add 4 drops and then add it to my coco bricks or in there water bowls


That's what I've started doing, buying bottled is just gonna get too expensive otherwise lol.
I'd never heard of aquatize until you said about it.


----------



## My turtles

mrkeda said:


> Just got my order of reptisafe through the door as its cheaper than buying bottled water and it's safe to say I'm confused...
> I've worked it out to 9 drops of reptisafe to 1 liter of water
> So that would work out to 36 drops for 4 liters ( the amount I need for the eco brick)
> 
> But then It says to add a teaspoon of reptisafe per 5 gallons and can't help but think 36 has gotta be close if not more than a teaspoon for a lot less water :s
> 
> So basically my question is HELP!!! lol no erm, how much would you guys recommend using if say I used a 1.5L bottle?
> 
> Also, I know it's possible to use too little reptisafe but can too much be harmful?
> Same for the calcium and D3, is it possible to use too little?
> 
> Any advise is much appreciated:2thumb:


Good morning I am trying to figure this out too. I have a 35 gallon tank for my turtles but I have not used the reptisafe product yet because I don't know how much to put in there kinda scared if I put too much it will harm my turtles. Please help me too....


----------



## NumaG90

mrkeda said:


> Just done a recalculation and basing it on a 1.5lt bottle i'm looking at 12 drops using the US measurements compared to the 9 drops for 1lt using the UK measurements.
> 
> 12 drops to 1.5lt sounds OK to me I think but I've never used it before so would help a lot if any could verify it for me.


So I've been messing up for 2 years now with this stuff. I have been putting 32 drops per 64 oz 😬😬 but she's (ball python) seems to be doing well. She's roughly about 30"-36" and thick 😘😘 don't ask how I got that number I do remember using 16 drops at first the for some stupid reason my dumb brain said "32 dorps." Long story short after the vet visit I'm doing 16 drops for 64 oz and Maduce is happy and healthy.


----------



## LiasisUK

You can't overdose reptisafe


----------



## NumaG90

LiasisUK said:


> You can't overdose reptisafe


Ok cool deal that puts me at ease!


----------

